
Ask HN: How secured are keybase Per-User Keys? - rhatr
It seems that with rollout of teams, Keybase guys have fully transitioned to Per-User Keys (PUKs). The PGP is still around, but by default you secure all your communications by PUKs. Given how fundamental this <i>new</i> key distribution scheme has become I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has reviewed how secure and reliable the distribution protocol for per-device private portion of the PUKs is. It is very lightly documented here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;docs&#x2F;teams&#x2F;puk and what sticks out to me is that Keybase centralized server has now become a SPOF for per-device key distribution (since I can&#x27;t see how I can put a new PUK to, lets say, devices that are offline)
======
Legogris
I don't have much to contribute to the conversation, but also curious.

